# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  بدء العمل بالتوقيت الشتوي ابتداءا من يوم الجمعة 29 -10-2010

## هدوء عاصف

بدء العمل بالتوقيت الشتوي ابتداءا من يوم الجمعة 29 -10-2010



يبدأ العمل بالتوقيت الشتوي للعام الحالي 2010 اعتبارا من الجمعة 29 شهر تشرين الاول الحالي ،وذلك بتاخير عقارب الساعة  60 دقيقة اعتبارا من الساعة الواحدة من صباح الجمعة وذلك بناء على قرار سابق لمجلس الوزراء.

القرار اعتمد  مبدأ التوقيت الشتوي بتاخير عقارب الساعة 60  دقيقة اعتبارا من الساعة الواحدة من صباح اخر يوم جمعة من شهر تشرين الاول من كل عام، في حين تم اعتماد التوقيت الصيفي بتقديم عقارب الساعة  60  دقيقة اعتبارا من منتصف ليلة اخر خميس من شهر اذار من كل عام.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والله مشكله .. الله يعين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور على التنبية ... بتصدق اني ناسي التوقيت الشتوي ...  :020105 EmMO2 Prv:

----------


## دليلة

اي ياعم من قدكم انتم الاردنية حتى ساعة بتقدمو وتاخرو فيها  فيها زي ماتحبو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اي ياعم من قدكم انتم الاردنية حتى ساعة بتقدمو وتاخرو فيها  فيها زي ماتحبو




والله وطلع في اشي نيالنا عليه  :Eh S(9):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الحمدلله بلش الشتا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمود  :36 1 62[1]:

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

منيحه من شان اشبع نوم
يسلمو هدوء

----------


## ورده السعاده

كويس علشان نشبع نوووووووم

يسلموو محمود
 :SnipeR (21):

----------

